# proxxon dsh 2 speed



## mock (13 Sep 2017)

I have bought a proxxon dsh 2 speed scroll saw and i just can not get the hang of it although i use a bandsaw even with a carter stabiliser so i can use small blades i just can not get the hang of it any suggestions welcome .
Alan


----------



## whatknot (13 Sep 2017)

What problem are you having with it ?


----------



## sunnybob (14 Sep 2017)

sell it on.
I've tried twice with a scroll saw. Nope, not for me.


----------



## whatknot (14 Sep 2017)

Each to their own of course but scroll saws are very versatile and you can do things with them you couldn't easily achieve unless laboriously by hand 

I have not owned a Proxxon but they have a good reputation and its a fairly standard set up 

So knowing what problems the OP has may help others to advise better 

Like all machines they have their limitations but can do things other machines can't 

Try doing this on a band saw ;-)


----------



## novocaine (14 Sep 2017)

don't treat it like a bandsaw and you'll be fine. they are rather different beasts. take your time, do lots and lots of test cuts, waste some wood and see how you get on.


----------



## mock (14 Sep 2017)

Thinking about it a little more it might help if i bolt it down to the work bench . Admittedly i have only had a quick little play with the scroll saw but it does seam to vibrate a lot and i have used one of the blades that came with the saw could the blade be for some thing else plastic or ?. ps and the table it's on not the strongest you know what it's like when you just cant wait to give some thing a go lol Last attempt over the week end if i do not get used to it i will sell it on thank's Alan


----------



## whatknot (14 Sep 2017)

It depends on the machine as to whether bolting down is necessary or not but its generally advisable 

I had a Hegner which would take off across the room if it wasn't bolted down, whereas my Axminster AWFS18 has never needed bolting down and is virtually vibration free 

Are you using the lower speed (assuming its wood you are wanting to cut) 

Getting the tension right is essential (a nice ping when the back of the blade is plucked)

Along with correct blade selection, the better the quality of blade, the better the experience and it also minimises the amount of finishing off as well 







mock":8ruy79pk said:


> Thinking about it a little more it might help if i bolt it down to the work bench . Admittedly i have only had a quick little play with the scroll saw but it does seam to vibrate a lot and i have used one of the blades that came with the saw could the blade be for some thing else plastic or ?. Last attempt over the week end if i do not get used to it i will sell it on thank's Alan


----------



## NazNomad (15 Sep 2017)




----------



## mock (15 Sep 2017)

LOL :lol: very good =D> =D> =D>


----------



## nev (15 Sep 2017)

Try some different blades. It was really hard going with the cheapies that came with my saw ending up with me pushing harder than necessary to try and get them to cut and as a result chasing the machine across the bench. 
I bought a Pegas blade assortment (from Axminster) and its like a new saw, much easier to cut , follow a line etc (thats not to say I _can_ follow a line mind you). I do still clamp mine to the bench though as the vibration shuffles it around slowly.

Assuming they're the same size and fit...
http://www.axminster.co.uk/pegas-wood-s ... ck-502331#


----------



## NazNomad (15 Sep 2017)

1. Have you got the blade in up the right way? (Not beeing cheeky, it happens to even us long-time-scrollers).
2. A cheap saw bolted to a heavy bench will perform as well as an expensive saw that's left to rodeo itself around the workshop.
3. Tension the blade by ear, a nice pinging is what you need. 
4. Are you using the right size blade for what you're trying to cut?
5. Cut slowly, don't force the wood through the blade. if you need to push the wood hard, the blade is blunt.
6. Practise, practise, practise. I made some ok stuff with a garbage saw that only took pinned blades when I started. 
7. Blades break, sometimes because they are worn out, sometimes they are over-tensioned, sometimes just because it's a Tuesday, they are fickle creatures.
8. if your blades slip out of the clamps, scuff the holders and the blade ends with a little emery cloth, they blades can be oily from manufacture
9. If you ever get up near Tregaron, pop in for a how-to from someone that doesn't always know how to, and tea. :-D


----------



## Claymore (15 Sep 2017)

I managed to break 5 blades yesterday all Pegas number 5 skip tooth some before actually turning the saw on......opened another pack of them and they worked perfect with no breaks so seems blade quality varies quite often, My big saw HMS Axminster breaks less blades than the smaller Axi saw.......I think its something to do with the moon or maybe crop circles affect them 9-)


----------



## NazNomad (15 Sep 2017)

Claymore":18dsaxed said:


> I think its something to do with the moon or maybe crop circles affect them 9-)



Could be your not doing enough mooning in crop circles?


----------



## rayben (19 Sep 2017)

There are some great tutorials on you tube together with practice patterns well worth getting these practice patterns,I bought a cheapy saw last year just to see if I could get the hang of it and i now have the bug so I went out and bought a Proxxon dsh 2 speed saw from axminster,I looked at different retailers and found one selling it for £189.95 axminsters price was £243.95 so I emailed axminster and they price matched so I picked it up today from the warrington store together with a pack of pegus blades 5 different sizes that came with the saw.


----------



## Cheesehound (14 Sep 2020)

rayben said:


> There are some great tutorials on you tube together with practice patterns well worth getting these practice patterns,I bought a cheapy saw last year just to see if I could get the hang of it and i now have the bug so I went out and bought a Proxxon dsh 2 speed saw from axminster,I looked at different retailers and found one selling it for £189.95 axminsters price was £243.95 so I emailed axminster and they price matched so I picked it up today from the warrington store together with a pack of pegus blades 5 different sizes that came with the saw.


Hi Rayben, I know your post is from _ages _ago, but I'm thinking of buying a Proxxon scroll saw, and wondered how you are getting on with it. 
Hope you are well mate.
Geoff


----------



## Padster (14 Sep 2020)

I have the Proxxon and love it for my limited skill set, but as others mention practice makes perfect. Ensuring it’s on a firm surface, and dependant on what you are doing, bolted down, with some good blades I have had some really good results.
Set up is fairly straightforward as is tensioning of the blades and dust extraction/blowing, I have a couple of Proxxon tools and find them really well made and good to use I often hear (quite often on here!) buy cheap buy twice, and I generally agree. I research to death and then get the best I can afford 
hth
Padster


----------



## Cheesehound (14 Sep 2020)

Thanks for that, Padster.


----------



## chris watford (21 Feb 2021)

i have a proxxon scroll saw, purchased beginning of month.
i have set it up and is working well i think, now what the hell do i make?
i do worry about some of my impulse purchases though


----------



## Padster (21 Feb 2021)

chris watford said:


> i have a proxxon scroll saw, purchased beginning of month.
> i have set it up and is working well i think, now what the hell do i make?
> i do worry about some of my impulse purchases though


Lol - I know what you mean, if there is nothing requested or mandated by SWMBO (I love this phrase and only learnt it here!) Pinterest I find has a lot of inspiration.....


----------



## Dominik Pierog (21 Feb 2021)

mock said:


> and i have used one of the blades that came with the saw could the blade be for some thing else plastic or ?



Wait you use original Proxxon blades with pins? Deer god.

About vibrations scroll saw from junkyard


Those small clocks are made on Proxxon DSH


----------



## MJP (21 Feb 2021)

mock said:


> I have bought a proxxon dsh 2 speed scroll saw and i just can not get the hang of it although i use a bandsaw even with a carter stabiliser so i can use small blades i just can not get the hang of it any suggestions welcome .
> Alan


Alan - I've got an Excalibur EX-21 scroll saw if you want to try it to make a comparison.

I'm in Pontardawe, only a half hour or so from sunny Blaengwrach.

Give me a pm if you want to come - I'm here all the time, I'm retired.

Martin.


----------

